# good collars for pitbulls?



## kellykelly (Jan 27, 2012)

lack of proper words in the title...

was just returning from a walk with xerxes, we were passing some kids and his collar broke. luckily the kids knew xerxes and know he's friendly so he just waddled over to them for pets...

but if it was someone that assumed all of "those dogs" are aggressive, just stupid/cruel or had a aggressive dog with them I wouldn't want something to happen. he's been on a normal flat buckle collar. not the ones with the plastic buckles, the ones that are like belts? are they both called that?

he doesn't pull but if it could be hard to get out of/somewhat like a martingale that would be cool.

anyone know of a good, durable martingale collar or just good tough collars in general? went to petco and pet smart but they don't make collars for pitbulls...:/ I want to have something that won't come apart to make sure he/others are safe...x-x


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

I love my collars I have from Ella's Lead. They're amazing quality and very durable. And super cute too. They're a bit pricey but very well worth it in my opinion. I have 2 collars from them. A chain martingale, for my therapy visits with Zeus, and an everyday(when he wears a collar) collar. I'll eventually get Kingdom a collar from them too. 

Ella's Lead - Home


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Stillwater Kennels is going to be your best bet, I have around 6-10 of them and they hold up so well and they're cheap too!! I'm talking these collars will last longer then the lifetime of your dog!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Anything not with a plastic snap or cheap hardware. 

Gunner doesn't pull but I'm sure he would break stuff if I hadnt taught him how to heel from day one.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I usually walk my dogs in stillwater collars, I would be amazed if one of those ever broke, I have a bunch of them, super cheap, super strong. I also have a couple well made leather collars I trust but the guy is not making them right now, I do have some collarmania/ellas lead leather but I wouldn't really trust them on a strong pulling dog, they will stretch. I've had too many "squirrel!" moment to go with a fabric or softer leather collar for walking unless it's on my older girl who really isn't that strong. 

Nero in his 5 ply stillwater









This is the leather collar I trust to hold him


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

i use paracord collars (and leashes) that i make. they have worked out real well for my boy.


----------



## BarbaraClark (Oct 23, 2011)

Ella's Lead is good for nice looking, sturdy collars, but they're a little more pricey I think...

I highly recommend Stillwater Kennel Supply. Great, durable, strong collars and you get all the "bang for your buck". They currently have a sale going on right now for their 1.5 inch show collars...I THINK.


----------



## kellykelly (Jan 27, 2012)

BarbaraClark said:


> Ella's Lead is good for nice looking, sturdy collars, but they're a little more pricey I think...
> 
> I highly recommend Stillwater Kennel Supply. Great, durable, strong collars and you get all the "bang for your buck". They currently have a sale going on right now for their 1.5 inch show collars...I THINK.


I'd like to get Stillwater but my history with them hasn't gone well. 2 weeks ago I ordered a collar and leash but they've yet to be made or the person who owns the business to contact me, tried again with just a collar last week but after I sent my payment and information the type of collar I chose suddenly disappeared from the options and again the person didn't respond to the payments or emails I've sent. it seems shady...:/ not really one for fancy collars but Ella's seems to have simple things too, ima check them out. :I hopefully with better success...><


----------



## BarbaraClark (Oct 23, 2011)

Just send repetitive emails. Lol. Shane, the guy who runs it, gets a little spacey with his emails sometimes. (No offense to him.) I think he reads the emails on his phone and forgets to respond. Either way, if your PayPal had the right address and you specified what colors you wanted and he didn't send you an email with any objections, it should be on the way.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Stillwater Kennel Supply -- The Best Pit Bull Collars stillwater kennel supply
Heavy Duty Canine Supplies obrien's k9 supply
Bulldog Supply Company, Pitbull collars, leads, leashes, and weight pulling harness bulldog supply company
www.nizmosk9supply.com nizmo's k9 supply *their site is down but their facebook is Nizmos K9 Supply | Facebook


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Stillwater is the only one I have experience with (also the cheapest) but if you're not having luck with them (which I suggest you send more emails because Shane is a good guy) I suggest O'brien's and Bulldog Supply because I know people who use them on chain-spots and if they can work for a hardcore working bulldog hitting the end of the chain they can hold up for you. Also heard great things about Nizmo's K9, if you contact them on FB they will sell to you.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

kellykelly said:


> anyone know of a good, durable martingale collar or just good tough collars in general? went to petco and pet smart but they don't make collars for pitbulls...:/ I want to have something that won't come apart to make sure he/others are safe...x-x


Not sure but ask Nizmo's if they can make you a martingale. I know they make slipleads which are a somewhat similar concept...


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

They should not be able to back out of a properly fitted collar.

I use Ella's Lead and Stillwater exclusively. Other stuff just doesn't measure up IMO.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

All of my collars are either from Ella's Lead or Collar Mania. Both places make great collars and I'd be very surprised if either broke.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

monkeys23 said:


> They should not be able to back out of a properly fitted collar.
> 
> I use Ella's Lead and Stillwater exclusively. Other stuff just doesn't measure up IMO.


Eh that's not entirely true. If you have a dog whose head is narrower than their neck a martingale can be a very handy thing to have. My grandpa used them on his greyhounds, many hunters use them on their staghounds, and I used them on my Dobe until her head grew into her neck.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Paco collars is probably my favorite, i do prefer leather. Collarmania for cute fabric collars, but we usually walk with a prong just connected to his collar by a back up attachment (we are still working on pulling) Ella's lead is a very close second for me, and his next coller will be from there. I have heard good things about stillwater, esthetically most of them aren' my taste, their leather ones i like but they look a little bulky to me.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Tablerock collars and Walking Harnesses
Or
Nizmosk9supply.com

Both are cheap and excellent quality! I'm more partial to tablerock than stillwater. They have excellent customer service as well. Paco collars and Ellas leads are beautiful but more for show than actual work function. I work my dog so heavy duty nylon is where its at for me


----------

